# modprobe: can't locate module?

## Shrapnel

When I try to load a module for my network card it says.

```

modprobe: Can't locate module sis900

```

I know its there because when I cd to the net folder under drivers, it says its there as sis900.o. (Yes, I have tried modprobe sis900.o too). Thank you.

----------

## kernelsensei

```

root# modules-update

root# modprobe sis900

```

----------

## Shrapnel

When I do that it says

```
depmod: /lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/net/"drivername is here" is not an ELF file
```

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Shrapnel wrote:*   

> When I do that it says
> 
> ```
> depmod: /lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/net/"drivername is here" is not an ELF file
> ```
> ...

 

what is the output from

```

grep BINFMT /usr/src/linux/.config

```

 :Question: 

----------

## Shrapnel

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC-y

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Shrapnel wrote:*   

> CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y
> 
> CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y
> 
> CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC-y

 

hum ...

try that :

```

grep ELF /usr/src/linux/.config 

```

----------

## Shrapnel

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

----------

## Shrapnel

anyone?

----------

## kernelsensei

try that :

```

cd /usr/src/linux

cp .config config.old

make mrproper

cp config.old .config

make menuconfig #Verify that all is good !

make dep

make bzImage && make modules

make modules_install

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/<what you want>

#configure lilo/grub

reboot

```

Then try to load the module again !

----------

## Shrapnel

Do I do this on the LiveCD or off of my hard drive?

----------

## kernelsensei

On the HD !

----------

## Shrapnel

Well when I do it on the hd it says that config.old cannot be found when I am doing cp. config.old .config

----------

## Shrapnel

Oh nevermind, I skipped that step. Now, the problem is, I copied all my modules over from the live CD because they were not copied initially. When I do this step you just told me, it deletes all the modules I just copied over. Any ideas on what I should do?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Shrapnel wrote:*   

> Oh nevermind, I skipped that step. Now, the problem is, I copied all my modules over from the live CD because they were not copied initially. When I do this step you just told me, it deletes all the modules I just copied over. Any ideas on what I should do?

 

hum, I don't speak english very well .., but what I understand, is that you copied the modules from the LiveCD to /lib/modules/kernelversion/ on your HD . That's not the right way !

re-compile your kernel :

```

cd /usr/src/linux

cp .config config.old

make mrproper

cp config.old .config

make menuconfig #Verify that all is good !

make dep

make bzImage && make modules

####Delete the bad LiveCD's modules ####

rm -rf /lib/modules/<kernel-version>

########################################

make modules_install

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/<what you want>

#configure lilo/grub

reboot

```

----------

## Cuardin

Yeah, you want to compile your kernel. Or, if you don't want to, run genkernel. I havn't used it, but it appears to be fairly stable according to rumours.

----------

## Shrapnel

Thank you, I am on vacation right now and cannot work on my gentoo computer but when I get back Sunday I will be sure to try that and keep you updated.

----------

## Shrapnel

Ok, I installed from vanilla-sources instead. This time all my modules were installed, but still, it says, modprobe: Can't locate module sis900. Even in the start-up sequence when it tries to load sis900 it says could not load sis900.

----------

## Cuardin

sis900? is that a graphics card?

I remember that back in the 2.4.20 days when I had a laptop based on sis chips, the graphics driver had a problem with its dependencies. It simply did not compile everything that was necessary unless one selected framebuffer support built in....

----------

## Shrapnel

No, It is the built in network card on my motherboard. SIS900 is my chipset.

----------

## Shrapnel

Please, Someone help, I am desperate!

----------

## Shrapnel

PLEASE!!!

----------

## Shrapnel

Sorry, but I must bump this again. I HAVE to get an answer, I am completely stumped.

----------

## Cuardin

Been out of town a while. 

OK, I am now assuming that your computer boots fine except that you get some errors regarding a sis900, and that networking is not functioning. If this is not the case, correct me now.

First you need to check that you actually have the module. It should be found in /lib/modules/(version)/kernel/drivers/net/, and it should be calles sis900.o.  If this file does not exist then you did not compile it. In that case, go back and reconfigure your kernel and make sure you compile support for the sis900/7016 as a module. Then recompile and reboot.

----------

